# Real-life Barbie



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

21-year-old Ukrainian Valeria Lukyanova undergoes surgery to become real-life Barbie doll


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I am in love.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I saw this. I heard she still photoshops some of her photos though, so it isn't entirely natural.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

How to hell do you get a waist like that?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well I guess it's attractive to some guys. Not me though.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Me neither. Not whatsoever.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

God, she must hate herself.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> God, she must hate herself.


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am (in appearance) more of a real-life Ken.

If you squint hard enough.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

UK folks: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01gf5wk/The_Unbelievable_Truth_Series_9_Episode_4/

Topical. Excellent show, by the way.

Also, anyone else accidentally jump straight to nazis from the title?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A career portraying Offenbach's android-like Olympia awaits her, surely. I only hope as the years pass by she doesn't experience a tragic case of Dorian Gray-like deterioration.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't usually find people made from plastic particularly attractive.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I saw this. I heard she still photoshops some of her photos though, so it isn't entirely natural.


It isn't even natural before she photoshops...


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't usually find people made from plastic particularly attractive.


Even if they are attractive, the moment i find out it's plastic it would be just as repulsive.

There is something very wrong going under the knife just to look attractive. Severe lack of self confidence and ethics( yep..think of the poor fellow who got fooled by plastic, thinking he got a real deal..)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

beethovenian said:


> It isn't even natural before she photoshops...


:lol: You know what I mean.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> Even if they are attractive, the moment i find out it's plastic it would be just as repulsive.
> 
> There is something very wrong going under the knife just to look attractive. Severe lack of self confidence and ethics( yep..think of the poor fellow who got fooled by plastic, thinking he got a real deal..)


Haha at least she's not a post-op trans-gender. That's what I feel sad about, when a guy thinks he's got the real thing and he's really got a dude


----------



## Newman (May 3, 2012)

I wonder where a 21-year old gets money to have that much surgery. Did she have ribs taken out to get her waist so small?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

In a place like Ukraine, I doubt that there are many ways for a woman to be successful (correct me if I'm wrong). She's probably just desperately trying to be successful - perhaps she thinks that the self-hatred that she's bound to end up with is just a price to pay for it?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Weird yes, but not as weird as the _cat man _- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Uncanny valley much? In Japan they have androids that look more human than her.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

That's disgusting Couchie.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

She was actually quite pretty Pre-op. I wonder what has to happen to make your self confidence plummet so.


----------

